# Asphalt Roller



## southpaw748 (Jul 12, 2017)

I was speaking with the local sod farm that I purchased my Zoysia sod from a couple years ago about leveling after my bad experience with top dressing. My yard was not bumpy until I top dressed last year with sand and I apparently did a horrible job. It wasn't a major issue when i was using McLane but now I picked a GM1000 this past weekend in ATL. The GM1000 likes to bounce more than the McLane.

The local sod farm recommended renting an asphalt roller to smooth out the bumps.

How anyone tired this method?

Pros/Cons?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

What went wrong with your topdressing project?


----------



## southpaw748 (Jul 12, 2017)

I didn't spread it evenly. I used a shovel to sling it across the yard then use a mat drag and walked over and over it.

I think the issue was that i was using wet sand but not really sure.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I know people use 1 ton rollers but I never have myself. There is a pro landscaper that showed how he does it on youtube.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Wouldn't that compact the soil and cause problems later on?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

That's the unknown variable. I mean he's doing this to client's yards, so he'd lose them if it destroyed the lawn. But without doing it myself I have no idea.


----------



## southpaw748 (Jul 12, 2017)

But if it did compact the soil would aerating it a couple weeks or month later fix the issue?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think there are a lot of variables to consider when deciding if this is a good idea. I can definitely see some situations where it would help, but I can also see where it wouldn't completely address low spots that need to be filled/brought up.


----------



## southpaw748 (Jul 12, 2017)

I am assuming somewhere this site there is a great explanation of how to top dress and level.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

southpaw748 said:


> I am assuming somewhere this site there is a great explanation of how to top dress and level.


There are a few threads about it. :thumbup:


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

If you have hard pack clay, don't do this. Probably already have compaction with clay. Top dress again and use a 6 foot 2x4 to spread it. It's down and dirty work.

slomo


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

If so inclined, Some rental places have smaller riding rollers (e.g. northern tool in atl)...dont know the weight off hand.

Golf courses use similar right (yes, they have many more tools, resourses), on their greens? However, their requirements are likely much different.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I rented a push roller for my lawn from home Depot for like $10 a couple of years ago. You just fill it with water and push it around. Works good if after a rain or heavy watering. Only tried it once but it did help with some initial problem areas during the first year of our newly built house.


----------



## Browdis (Jul 19, 2017)

Anyone ever tried an asphalt roller on their yard?


----------



## green is king 01 (Mar 9, 2018)

Reviving this thread. My sod installer is recommending do this in a couple weeks due to the bumpy lawn after install. They put the sod in while the ground was too wet. They said they will roll with a 1,500 lb commercial roller in two weeks. Anyone ever done this with good results?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't think anyone here haas done it but it sounds good in theory


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

green is king 01 said:


> Reviving this thread. My sod installer is recommending do this in a couple weeks due to the bumpy lawn after install. They put the sod in while the ground was too wet. They said they will roll with a 1,500 lb commercial roller in two weeks. Anyone ever done this with good results?


Would this mess up PVC based sprinkler systems?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I can't see how since they are typically buried 6-8" under the soil.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I find it funny that we aerate to relieve compaction, yet we consider putting an asphalt roller on our lawn to smash down sod.


----------



## Browdis (Jul 19, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I find it funny that we aerate to relieve compaction, yet we consider putting an asphalt roller on our lawn to smash down sod.


Valid point. My plan is too pull cores in high spots, roll it, then pull cores across entire yard.

I think I'd rather deal with compaction than an unlevel lawn at this point...


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Have you thought about using a Harley rake? Kinda expensive tool though.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Browdis said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > I find it funny that we aerate to relieve compaction, yet we consider putting an asphalt roller on our lawn to smash down sod.
> ...


+1 Browdis :thumbup:

I don't aerate for compaction, more for incorporating more sand and removing OM. My lawn is way too soft for my liking.


----------

